# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Dažādi bezvadu savienojumi datu apmaiņai

## marizo

Tad nu tā.. 
Nepieciešami priekšlikumi par iespējām datu pārraidē bez vadiem dažādu iekārtu vadībai/konfigurēšanai/datu saņemšanai.
Ideja šāda: PC ar softu <-> mikrokontollers.

Prasības +- aptuveni šādas:
savienojums ar datoru: USB vai COM (ērtāk būtu USB, jo jauniem PC/laptop nav COM porta)
savienojuma attālums: aptuveni 10.. 15m, bez šķēršļiem (sienām), protams, vēl labāk, ja lielāks
datu pārraides ātrums: pagaidām nav definēts, atkarībā no iespējamā, tiks piemērots lietošanai dažādās iekārtās (principā RS232 savienojuma aizvietošanai vai ātrāks)

Varbūt kāds ar ko tādu ir nodarbojies un var ieteikt kādā virzienā rakt?   ::

----------


## Vikings

Te taču viens (laikam BEEFs) tirgoja COM<->Bluetooth adapteri. Neder?
Vēl laikam ALB_RF tirgoja kaut kādu RF moduli.
Iespēja arī ir rfPIC un rfRXD.

----------


## marizo

Bluetooth varētu būt risinājums. Jāpapēta.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ieceko a7eng.com lapā eb100-ser.
Manas atsauksmes tās pozitīvākās! Ja vajag, tad viens tāds mētājas!
Beefs

----------


## marizo

Beef, kā tā datora puse izskatās? Tas jau nav jebkurš BT USB "puļķis" vai iebūvētais BT, ne? Otrā galā saprotu - RX un TX.

----------


## Vikings

Nu Bluetooth ir Bluetooth, jāstrādā ar iebūvēto BT vai ar USB "Puļķi".

----------


## marizo

BT tika papētīts, bet laikam neapmierinās prasības tikai dēļ tā, ka attālums palielināts līdz ap 25..30m ar šķēršļiem (var būt vairākas sienas u.c)
Varbūt ir kādi citi varianti?

----------


## abergs

Tāda ķecerīga ideja - ja vajag tīkai īslaicīgu savienojumu - divi mobilie ar datu kabeļiem.

----------


## marizo

es arī tā biju iedomājies. Nu bet to varētu uztaisīt arī industriāli - ar GPRS modemiem. Nu tas tā, bet ideja neder, jo savienojumu vajag ilglaicīgu, viegli ierīkojamu - nav jāvelk vadi, bez papildu samaksas (  ::  ).

----------


## abergs

Nu ja sienas dzelzsbetona vai pat dzelzs loksnes, tad ar radiokanālu būs lielas problemas.

----------


## Viks

vai mana mega doma ir realizejama

ir dators, ir iekarta. abus var savienot ar USB kabeli. shitais viss jauki.
tagad noliekam iekartu talak (vienalga cik km), un izdomajam, ko izmantot, lai savienotos uz usb portu.
klat iekartai ir GSM modems datu nolasishanai, bet tas neizmanto USB portu, bet caur citu kanalu.
iekartai nav iespejams neko instalet.

idejas?

----------


## marizo

Laikam jāpaliek būs pie Class1 BT modulīšiem. Jo vairāk lasu, jo vilinošāk tas viss šķiet. Vēl tikai jāizlemj, kāda ražotāja brīnumu ņemt un no kurienes pasūtīt.  ::

----------

